# unknown prewar...colson?



## newbee (Aug 14, 2008)

i got an unknown prewar here. i was told it was a colson but it kinda looks like an early cwc too. any ideas? serial number is on crank case off center towards the rear and reads: 3106k

are the bars correct? stem? i know the sprocket is a schwinn sweet heart.

thanks guys


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, 

Your bike is Still a Colson.

Many, if not most manufacturers produced frames that were similar with double parallel top tubes. Determining the actual manufacturer is in the details. The most outstanding in this case being the extremely long wheelbase. Your bike has the correct Colson fork with the triangular truss plate on top of the fork crown. The bars and stem may be original as they are period but the Colson literature depicts most models using a cast Torrington Bevelock stem.

Several manufacturers also made chainrings that could be called “Sweetheart”. In your picture the sprocket on your bike appears to be the correct Colson sweetheart which has teardrops between the hearts rather than the triangles in the similar Schwinn chainring. 

Many Colson Serial numbers have been found to follow a pattern where the letter represents the month and the year is represented by the digit next to it. 3106K would probably date the bike as late 36 which makes sense as the earlier 1936 models used a tubular fork.

As if the heavens opened to your call, 37Fleetwood reproduced several Colson Catalogs on this site a while back and just bumped them tonight. Check them out for more info than will fit here.

Phil


----------



## newbee (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for the help. here i thought i had a rat rod bicycle, now i find out it could all be stock. what about the seat? is it a troxel? see better pics


----------



## Aeropsycho (Aug 15, 2008)

*Who Made...*

Rat Rod Bikes??? 

Soooo... now you got two... your hooked!:eek: 

J A M I E


----------



## Aeropsycho (Aug 15, 2008)

*Girly Seat...*

Persons... No Toxel  1946ish...

J A M I E


----------



## newbee (Aug 15, 2008)

i found a 1936 here (http://rockies.craigslist.org/bik/769223129.html) about the 5th bike down the page with what looks like the same seat and it supposedly has all the correct parts. still think its a girl seat?

yes, i got two now...plus a 2007 whizzer ne5. im hooked.





Aeropsycho said:


> Persons... No Toxel  1946ish...
> 
> J A M I E


----------

